# Planting Red & Black Currants



## SBWs (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone know if I can plant Black Currants and Red Currants in the same area or should I keep them apart.


----------



## Angie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hope the link works for you....

_Black currants perform better when different cultivars are
grown together. Note that black currants will not cross with red
or white currants; the reverse is also true._

http://www.enjoygardening.com/wp-content/downloads/FruitTreePollination.pdf


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

Great link there Angie. Just be careful as Currants are still banned from certain areas. Check your local status for this.


----------



## Angie (Apr 17, 2011)

I haven't been able to find anything about currants being banned up here in Canada. I have read that they can contribute to pine rust so don't know why they weren't banned up here as well.


----------

